

Top 33 Coding Bootcamps In The World - jhylau
https://www.switchup.org/research/best-coding-bootcamps
We&#x27;ve researched coding bootcamps around the world (taking into account reviews, price, location, course type, etc), and came up with the short-list of the top programs. Feedback welcome!
======
jhylau
We've researched coding bootcamps around the world (taking into account
reviews, price, location, course type, etc), and came up with the short-list
of the top programs. Feedback welcome!

------
shaydwyrm
Nice to see some data-driven recommendations, even though the review sample
size is still limited for many of them.

------
ktron
Really useful list! Has anyone been to any of these and what did they think?

~~~
jhylau
The algorithm heavily weights alumni review scores so all the schools are
vetted by alumni!

------
flyyufelix
Very useful thanks for your hard work putting together this info!

~~~
jhylau
you're welcome!

------
doingwork
All the info in one place. Finally.

------
aemcintyre
great work. clear and easy to sort through all the data.

------
djladf
this is actually pretty cool. useful stuff. thanks!

~~~
jhylau
thanks!

------
kylkaren
good list of schools

------
tancoder
good stuff!

